# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Секс уроки - Минет в первый раз !

## PatR!oT

*Фигура умолчания - минет*. Здесь есть какой-то секрет: в жизни он есть, но его как бы нет. Господа, ваши эвфемизмы смешны! Оральный секс - это вся совокупность приемов орального воздействия на эрогенные зоны тела. Однако минет - это специфическое оральное воздействие на гениталии. Попытка различать еще кунилингус - специфическое воздействие на женские гениталии - обречена на провал в сфере интимного общения.
*
Кунилингус* словцо наукообразное, в то время как минет устно общеупотребимое. Выяснить его правописание довольно затруднительно, о нем умалчивает и Владимир Иванович, и другие исследователи языка.
Минет - слово неудобное, считается неприличным и редко употребляется письменно. Это слово - призрак, а это верный признак, что в культуре что-то неладно. Даже в кино его демонстрируют всегда скрыто, как бы намекая на нечто на него похожее, но никогда не показывают воочию. Что же так тревожит людей и заставляет умалчивать и не говорить открыто о минете, что вынуждает обходить употребление этого слова?
Прежде всего то, что минет относят не просто к сексуальной экзотике, но к тому, что имеет явно публично-неприемлемый характер и связано с такими явлениями как разврат, распущенность и т.п. Во-вторых, минет называет явление, интерпретировать которое часто не могут даже те, кто относится к нему благосклонно и практикует его в своем сексуальном опыте. Кроме того, необходимо учесть следующие соображения.
*
О низменности минета.*

Нет повести печальнее на свете, чем повесть о минете в туалете. Ну почему именно в туалете, спросите вы? Потому, что всегда имеется в виду низменность этого занятия. Все попытки выяснить причины отношения к нему как к низменному неизменно наталкиваются на определение минета как “грязного и неприличного занятия”. О приличии мы поговорим позже, но о “грязи” скажем сразу. Господа! Те времена, когда люди ходили по улице и благоухали, как скоты, прошло. Может вас удивит, но цивилизация сделала свое неспешное дело, и средние мужчины, как и женщины, довольно чистоплотны. И я не понимаю, почему вы приписываете тем, кому делают минет, нечистоплотность?
*
О минете как унижении.*

Некоторые феминистки поднимают на щит минет как унижение перед мужчиной. Их донимает символ женщины, которая делает минет на коленях перед мужчиной. Однако же мужчина, делающий то же на коленях перед женщиной, сбрасывается со счета. Минет не есть унижение сам по себе: лишь будучи вписанным в ту или иную ситуацию, в то или иное убеждение (или предубеждение) и культурную среду, он оказывается либо высшей почестью, либо унижением. Цезарь на коленях перед Клеопатрой, вступающей на престол, взошел туда вместе с Клеопатрой. Подлинно любящий не унижается стоя на коленях.
*
Отсюда же и разговор о приличии.*

Это прилично делать без посторонних глаз, но об этом неприлично говорить на людях. Однако культура становится все более открытой, более дискутирующей. Она требует не только устного разговора в кулуарах, но и письменного обсуждения. Особенно от эвфемизмов терпит культура чувственного общения. Чем более свободно в вербальном отношении чувственное общение, тем меньше хлопот оно доставляет на уровне понимания друг друга. Как говорить о желании - вот проблема. Культура чувственного общения находится между “полюби меня”, что уже считается чувственно приемлемым для всех, и “сделай мне минет”, что приветствуется еще немногими.
*
Минет - любовный тайный ритуал.*

Таковым он стал в последнее время. Все меньше становится мужчин и женщин, которые не практикуют минет. Он входит в стандарт любовной игры повсеместно, он является самым интимным и зачастую кульминационным моментом секса. Неожиданность его возникновения вкупе с сакраментальностью, отвагой, бесстыдством и необычайной рискованностью такого предприятия в самые первые моменты любовной игры создает ему неслыханную эффективность доступа к другому. Минет - кратчайший путь к интимному знакомству.

*О взаимности и добровольности минета.*

Минет не делается в расчете на взаимность. И пусть одна часть тела не ведает, что творит другая. Даю, чтобы дал, сделай мне так, как я делаю тебе - вы вправе рассчитывать на это, но не требовать. Не взаимность, а предвосхищение желания другого - это то, что побивает глупый разговор об унижении. Минет возвышает того, кто делает его первым. В минете выше тот, кто на коленях у ног другого.

*О специфике минета мужчинам.*

Мне встречались люди, готовые приписывать минету целительные свойства. Я слышал об “утренних масках Клеопатры”, о полезности использования семени для других целей. Кое-кто пытался даже бросить курить по принципу: минет - заместо сигарет. Большое значение приписывают вопросу: “глотать или не глотать”, но здесь большее значение имеет борьба его и ее самолюбия, а также готовность к динамичному изменению вкусов и предпочтений с обеих сторон. Пусть мужчина, наливая, ни капли не прольет, пусть женщина, глотая, ни капли не уронит.

*О специфике минета женщинам.*

Из всего, что мужчина может сделать для женщины, это едва ли не самое сладкое. Делать минет женщине - возможность несимметричная в смысле двойного стандарта культуры. Как минет со стороны женщины мужчина должен заслужить, так и делать ей минет он тоже должен заслужить. Если уж о чем и говорить феминисткам, так это о “равном праве на минет”.

----------

